# RVA location



## Tydal (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of abandoned buildings in Richmond Virginia that are good to go in and photograph. Im really looking forward to start shooting abandons.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 4, 2014)

aren't they all? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chad C. (Nov 11, 2014)

I dont know where exactly you are but on coolsprings road there is an abandon building and along 301/chamberlayne road near the hanover court system there are farms with building in the middle of the fields, and by bass pro shop there is a building with a big bulldozer in it. Also on anderson Hwy in powhatan there are many building


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 11, 2014)

Tydal said:


> Does anyone know of abandoned buildings in Richmond Virginia that are good to go in and photograph. Im really looking forward to start shooting abandons.


I think legally ... without prior approval from the owner(s) ... that no abandoned building are "good" to go in and photograph. That is part of what makes UrbanX photos so appealing to many.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 12, 2014)

First, I think if you check out a local UrEx group, you'll identify some good candidates.

Second, go to Caravitti's in Richmond.  It has the feel of an abandoned building without quite as much dust and trash plus you're there legally.

Third, when I was there in the summer, I seem to recall quite a few good candidates around both Rockett's Landing and between Ancarrow's Landing and Old Manchester Town.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 6, 2015)

I was in Richmond today.  I was onstage at the Byrd.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 7, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I was in Richmond today.  I was onstage at the Byrd.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/qNrDnr]
	

Byrd Theater by The Braineack, on Flickr[/URL]


----------

